# Trip to Khao Sok National Park, Thailand.



## AlanMM

On a trip to Khao Sok National Park in Thailand I saw this species of tarantula.
I think they may be Coremiocnemis species. Anyone has an idea on this what subspecies it may be? Coremiocnemis normally comes from Malaysia, but Khao Sok is situated close to the Malaysian border (+/- 150 km/100 miles).

Burrow:






Spiders:


----------



## skippy

i don't know what it is but i want it!

i'm planning on going to thailand next year, is this park anywhere near bangkok?


----------



## LovePets

OMG,this is one of the most beautiful spiders I've ever seen. 
Nice trip


----------



## AlanMM

skippy said:


> i don't know what it is but i want it!
> 
> i'm planning on going to thailand next year, is this park anywhere near bangkok?


No, that park is far from Bangkok. The park is in the south near the Malaysian border.


----------



## skippy

we were also planning on spending some time in phuket... i guess i'll have to do some research before i go. were they difficult to find? or all over the place?


----------



## Scourge

Very nice species! I would think that it might be Chilobrachys sp.


----------



## AlanMM

Also these ones:

Scolopendra subspinipes (20 - 25cm):


















And a Scutigera sp. (big one, 18 cm)


----------



## AlanMM

SeekneSs said:


> I think they may be Coremiocnemis species. Anyone has an idea on this what subspecies it may be? Coremiocnemis normally comes from Malaysia, but Khao Sok is situated close to the Malaysian border (+/- 150 km/100 miles).


Ok, thanks to Dr. John I now know this tarantula is a Chilobrachys sp.


----------



## seanbond

Scourge said:


> Very nice species! I would think that it might be Chilobrachys sp.


i concur, and a very nice one at that.


----------



## AlanMM

Heteropoda davidbowie:


----------



## The Spider Faery

I love those Heteropoda davidbowies and that Chilobrachys sp. is gorgeous!  The Scutigera sp. on the other hand is one of my worst nightmares.


----------



## Regali$

Where do i get oneeeee?




seekness said:


> heteropoda davidbowie:


edit: no seriously, are these in the hobby??? has anyone ever seen these for sale???


----------



## AlanMM

I have seen H. davidbowie in the hobby... here in Europe... but rarely.


----------



## Anthony Straus

SeekneSs said:


> And a Scutigera sp. (big one, 18 cm)


I WANT ONE!!:drool:


----------



## Phalagorn

Nice pictures and a very interesting _Chilobrachys sp._ you found.

I along with my team will travel down to Thailand for the third consecutive year,
We have organized expeditions to Thailand in search of new species of tarantulas and other invertebrates. 
This gathering of samples (to send to taxonomist if it turns out to be some new species), to launch various breeding projects and adding new species to the hobby.
Images from our projects, you can see on our website: http://kryp.smugmug.com/Travels

I wonder if you would like to tell us more about _Chilobrachys sp._ you found? Were in Khao Sok National Park did you find it?, I guess you went through the main entrance Headquarter, but which trail you went through the national park? Do you have any more precise localities to share?

If you do not want to answer here on the forum in public, you can either send a private message or an e-mail to me.

Grateful for answers

/Best regards, Stefan Phalagorn Bergström
www.kryp.smugmug.com


----------



## metallica

so you have collecting and export permits to collect in a national park?

could you share how one goes about in getting one? i would like to collect samples too next year!


----------



## Phalagorn

metallica said:


> so you have collecting and export permits to collect in a national park?
> 
> could you share how one goes about in getting one? i would like to collect samples too next year!


Hello Eddy

Yes we have, I can share some information for you how to get permits. it's fairly easy to get the export permit, but it's take time. The permit are valid 6 months.

But it´s more tricky to get the collecting permits for National Parks, Wildlife Sanctuaries or Non-hunting areas. You must have some relation to researchers, professors or similar. Or other good connections with the locals, Im half Thai and I can speak the language, which helped me a lot.

I can send you all the information how to get permits if you in return helps me with interesting tarantula localities in Thailand.


----------



## metallica

please do!

cheers

Eddy


----------



## Phalagorn

metallica said:


> please do!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Eddy


Check you e-mail

Best regards, Stefan Phalagorn Bergström


----------



## Elleken

Man I am jealous of your trips Phalagorn. They look like you had some amazing times. I would love to be able to do that.


----------



## AlanMM

Phalagorn said:


> Check you e-mail
> 
> Best regards, Stefan Phalagorn Bergström


You also have mail...


----------



## AlanMM

Here a link to a slideshow containing more pictures I took at Khao Sok:

Slideshow Khao Sok Thailand.


----------



## ErikWestblom

SeekneSs said:


> Here a link to a slideshow containing more pictures I took at Khao Sok:
> 
> Slideshow Khao Sok Thailand.


As much as I'd like to see your pictures, Avast Antivirus is telling me there's a trojan on that site.


----------



## AlanMM

Yes, sorry for that, my site got hacked. Some ppl have to much free time...
Should be ok now, you can try again.


----------

